# Canon 60D Fall



## sood1992 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was doing a gig and a drunk guy dancing hit his hand on my camera, The  camera hit the ground pretty bad, Now the Menu, Play, Set button, set  to Live view mode button and the dial are not working. The top buttons  including the exposure lock, Af-on, focus selection buttons are working  fine..

What could have happened? Any idea how much the repair would cost?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 9, 2012)

Contact Canon Repair Services in your area, you may need to ship the camera to them.


----------



## Herm99 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is exactly why I always wear my neck strap, or I double wrap it around my forearm if around my neck is inconvenient at the event. I could care less how un-cool it looks, or how trendy it is to not use one. But that $5 strap would have save you several hundreds, sometimes thousands of dollars. Sorry and good luck, let us know the final damage.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2012)

They will know it was impact damage, so no doubt they will charge to fix the camera.

Since it will not be a warranty repair, *any* qualified repair facility can do the work.


----------

